# Tail ok or not?



## bharatkanjani (Aug 2, 2011)

i wanted a show quality dog recently i got him from a reputable breeder in india is it normal for a puppy's tail not touching ground and he also twists his tail sometimes kindly help....


----------



## titusash (Sep 16, 2012)

Did u buy the pup from Kingsland kennels? What is their lineage?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

His tail looks normal in these pics.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I can't really tell by the photos... Does he have a "kink" in his tail? Like, do any of the tail bones feel out of alignment?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Need more pictures or maybe a short video? Our pups all look/grow funny at times.

What does the breeder say?

What do the littermates look like?

aw:


----------



## bharatkanjani (Aug 2, 2011)

titusash said:


> Did u buy the pup from Kingsland kennels? What is their lineage?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


yes i bought it from kingsland kennel and lineage Eros Forstkammer X chouchou messebau do you have any idea of this lineage kindly help


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

His tail doesn't look weird to me.


----------



## bharatkanjani (Aug 2, 2011)

he does not have kink in tail or any normality but sometimes he curls / lifts his tail above horizontal tommorow i will post new photos kindly give ur advice........


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Often puppies will carry their tails high, sometimes with a curve to it, it's fairly normal especially if they are playing or excited about something. Sometimes it continues into adulthood and is called a "gay tail". It's a fault, but not a big one IMO. Certainly nothing to be concerned over, unless you plan to show the dog in conformation.


----------

